# Allons, il ne faut pas s'énerver comme ça!



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Allons, il ne faut pas s'énerver comme ça!*

Il mio tentativo: Dai, non bisogna agitarsi così!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Meglio: _non _*c'è bisogno di*_ agitarsi tanto/così!_

Ciao


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ah, bon... ho anche cercato a tradurre "Allons"


----------



## stella_maris_74

Quello andava bene, nel tuo tentativo


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie Dani


----------

